# Highland Gathering 2014



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

We will be holding our annual “Highland Gathering” from Thursday 22nd May – Monday 26th May on our field 12 miles from Inverness & 10 miles from Loch Ness at IV2 6XD. There are local buses to Inverness and Whitebridge (bring your bus pass!) and we are close to RSPB reserve at Loch Ruthven. Culloden Battlefield and Cairngorms National Park are an easy drive away. Optional activities will probably include Barbeques, bonfire, a trip to the Dores Inn, and possibly a themed evening (sensible suggestions welcome). The event is free but we do ask for generous donations to the Cairngorm Mountain Rescue Team who go out in all weathers to help those in trouble in our mountains. More detail will follow nearer the time, but in the mean time let me know if you are interested. If you can’t make this one there will also be a minimeet later in the summer.


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

May seems like such a long time away but I am sure it will come all to quickly! Yes very interested in this meet, I will keep watching for details.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*gathering*

hi, can you put us down to attend this ? cheers


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I will check his lordships work schedule and hopefully we can come - in fact, to hell with his schedule I will come anyway :lol: 
Chris


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

stepps110 said:


> May seems like such a long time away but I am sure it will come all to quickly! Yes very interested in this meet, I will keep watching for details.


It is a while away, but may help if anyone planning a trip north. Keep watching, & hope you might join us 



metblue said:


> hi, can you put us down to attend this ? cheers


You're down - hope you can make it this time 



ardgour said:


> I will check his lordships work schedule and hopefully we can come - in fact, to hell with his schedule I will come anyway :lol:
> Chris


You're down too, hope you can both make it. Surely the Highland Gathering is more important than any work schedule. Will be good to catch up with you and 2013 vintage cider :lol:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Can we come too please? Are dogs allowed?


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

patp said:


> Can we come too please? Are dogs allowed?


Yes & Yes.
I have put you down, and look forward to meeting you.
Well behaved pets (we have had dogs, cats & ferrets to date  ) and children are always welcome


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's too late for us

Or I hope so, given all is well at Alberts next hospital appointment we hope to spend may and June over the tunnel  

Partly France partly who knows where  

But I think a spring visit is on the cards

Aldra


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

aldra said:


> It's too late for us
> 
> Or I hope so, given all is well at Alberts next hospital appointment we hope to spend may and June over the tunnel
> 
> ...


We will be having a minimeet in August - hope you will make it, then.
New thread will be started in a couple of months.


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Margaret (and Angus) - regrettably we will probably not be able to make the gathering in May as we have decided to switch our 3 month European jolly to late Spring/early Summer (which includes May!!). As you know we usually go late Summer/Autumn but decided to make a change this year. The upside is that we will be able to make the mini meet in August (provided it is not between 10th and 16th when we have booked to go to the festival fringe!).
Hoping to see you some time this year.
Tony & Sue


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

magbrin said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > It's too late for us
> ...


That sounds fantastic and would have loved to be there. But gotta be in RSA for daughter-in-law's 40th. Will look out for August minimeet! Good luck hope it's a blast!


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

tonybvi said:


> Hi Margaret (and Angus) - regrettably we will probably not be able to make the gathering in May as we have decided to switch our 3 month European jolly to late Spring/early Summer (which includes May!!). As you know we usually go late Summer/Autumn but decided to make a change this year. The upside is that we will be able to make the mini meet in August (provided it is not between 10th and 16th when we have booked to go to the festival fringe!).
> Hoping to see you some time this year.
> Tony & Sue


Skivers! I know the only reason you changed your usual timing was to be "not here" for Piper's meet in June.
We have 2 possible dates for August the weekends of 10/11th or 16/17th (We are at games in Glasgow, at the beginning of the month and off to N America at the end of the month for 6 weeks). May do a second minimeet in October, but that will depend on demand.



HermanHymer said:


> That sounds fantastic and would have loved to be there. But gotta be in RSA for daughter-in-law's 40th. Will look out for August minimeet! Good luck hope it's a blast!


 8O

What a hardship  We were there this time last year - an amazing place to forget about the British winter. We would probably be going back if we didn't have to visit our son in Vancouver, BC :lol:


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Margaret
From a purely selfish point of view 16th/17th would be best for us as we are staying in Edinburgh the nights of 10th to 15th inclusive so could come straight up from Edinburgh.
Tony


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

tonybvi said:


> Margaret
> From a purely selfish point of view 16th/17th would be best for us as we are staying in Edinburgh the nights of 10th to 15th inclusive so could come straight up from Edinburgh.
> Tony


Just for you .................. We'll do what we can! Will start a new thread nearer the time.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Bump! Highland Gathering 22nd - 26th May.*

Time is passing, daylight lengthening and we even had our first BBQ at the weekend. Thoughts now turning to the Gathering.
Although not many from here, yet, we have over 20 vans signed up. More will be welcome, but if we reach 30 we may need to call a halt. 
Plans underway for usual trip/s to Dores Inn. We will need drivers for the minibus. All I need is copies of both parts of driving licence - before you arrive.
Any volunteers?
More detail will follow in the next few weeks.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Strong possibility that I can make it. Could you put me down as a provisional please. 

regards

Andrew


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

andrewball1000 said:


> Strong possibility that I can make it. Could you put me down as a provisional please.
> 
> regards
> 
> Andrew


You're on the provisional list - I hope you can make it.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

magbrin said:


> Andrew... You're on the provisional list - I hope you can make it.


Plans are coming together, please make that a firm booking please. I'll be there.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

andrewball1000 said:


> magbrin said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew... You're on the provisional list - I hope you can make it.
> ...


Booking confirmed.

Thanks, also, for your pm Andrew with your details. Will be in touch re minibus in due course.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Details*

Only a month to go! Numbers are good but there are still spaces. Please confirm that you are coming as soon as possible.

*Directions*: 7 miles off A9 on B851 heading towards Fort Augustus. Right hand side. Old School & Schoolhouse opposite Brin More Farmhouse. IV2 6XD.

Other details:

*Dores Inn*: We have the use of the community minibus for the weekend. But we will need drivers to make use of it for our trips to Dores. Let me know if you want to go to Dores Inn (numbers may be limited), and if you are willing to drive. (I will need copies of your driving licence before you arrive)

*Barbeque*: Bring some food to cook on the communal BBQs and share.

*Themed evening*: One evening we will have a Mediterranean evening - cook/prepare one dish to share that reminds you of your holiday in the Med (I am planning Med type weather for the w/e) - From Spanish to Greek or Moroccan to Corsican.

*Shelter*: Just in case the weather is not as ordered, does anyone have any shelter they can bring?

We do not charge for this event. We will have a working party (a bit of useful outside work to help get over your hangover) on the Sunday morning, for anyone willing and able, and please remember to give generously to the Cairngorm Mountain Rescue team. Last year we raised over £500 in total for them.

Looking forward to seeing you all next month

Margaret


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Roll Call*

Time is marching on (and I will be away all next week) and I still await final confirmations from the following peeps. I hope you are still coming.
It would be helpful to know the following:

How many of you there are

When you expect to arrive and depart

If you want to join the trip to Dores Inn (and go on the bus)

and if you are willing to drive the minibus. No drivers, no trip

Jays
Richnlynne
Roamingman
kernewek
Passingplaces
GinaRon
ducato
Tricia
norman64
user1
Irnbru
New Dawn
jimire
jaytee74
stepps110
metblue
ardgour
patp
Julian Pike
jagmanx

Confirmed bookings:
magbrin
Georgieporgie
exwindsurfer
oak
andrewball1000
nightman

If I have missed you, or if you haven't yet signed up - please let me know.
Looking forward to seeing you all soon.
All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Margaret
our son is now having to move into much smaller digs that week and we will be storing all his stuff so we are tied up till Thursday then John has to be back for work on the Sunday so it looks like we will not make it. Hopefully we will make it to the mini meet later in the year 
Chris


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

ardgour said:


> Hi Margaret
> our son is now having to move into much smaller digs that week and we will be storing all his stuff so we are tied up till Thursday then John has to be back for work on the Sunday so it looks like we will not make it. Hopefully we will make it to the mini meet later in the year
> Chris


Sorry you won't make this one, Chris. But there will be others. Minimeet set for w/e 10th August. Will start new thread, probably after the Gathering. May also do one for Halloween, if there is enough interest. Will also send PM.
Off to Mull (or Harris/Lewis/N Uist) later today/tomorrow. Lovely day today, wet for the foreseeable future - we're mad!
All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Back from an amazing trip in the Western Isles and now only 10 days to go, and weather is warming up nicely. Still a few peeps have not responded to the roll call, but we have about 15 vans coming, possibly more, so expecting a good weekend. So far only one trip to Dores Inn, but if there is more interest we have drivers to do a second trip - thanks to the volunteer drivers.

Will post again soon with some reminders, but in the mean time all the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Before you come:*

At the risk of being seen to be mad (talking to myself) here are some notes for those who have not been before - or even those who have! 
We have up to 16 vans from other forums coming - so it is not a figment of my imagination!

The Highland Gathering is an informal event and you can join in as much or as little as you like. Whether you participate or not there will be plenty of times to do your own thing and even organises your own activities with others if you want to.

Thursday - first arrivals. Early evening get together in Schoolroom - byob

Friday: More arrivals. Themed Mediterranean evening - suitable weather has been ordered

Saturday: walks (may or may not include use of the community minibus for a small charge). Last arrivals. Evening Barbeque

Sunday: Working party - We do not charge for the gathering (although we do ask for generous donations for the local mountain rescue team, see below) so if you are willing to help us out with a bit of light work to blow away the cobwebs, your help will be much appreciated.
Trip(s) to Dores (small charge for bus)

The Schoolroom café & shop will be open for short periods on Friday, Saturday and Monday. Fresh rolls, bread, not cross buns and salads may be available to order, as well as our usual stock of Skin so soft, local honey, pates and other provisions, and free wifi.

What to bring:
Enough food and drink for yourself/ves, including your favourite tipple, Mediterranean recipe (made up) for Friday, BBQ food for Saturday. The idea is that you bring enough for yourself, but share with others.
Rolls, relishes & salads, charcoal, bin bags ,kitchen paper, paper plates etc. are also required.

Generous Donations for Cairngorm Mountain Rescue will be forwarded after the event. The team go out in the mountains in all weathers risking their own lives to help others. Last year we sent over £500 to them. Please help us to make it even more this year.

Finally, if you have any freestanding shelter or large awning/safari room type thing that you are prepared to share, in case we do not get the promised Mediterranean weather, please let me know.

We are looking forward very much to seeing you all at the end of next week.
All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*final tally*

You may not believe it but I am not talking to myself .................

Numbers are still changing and no doubt will continue to do so, but at the final count, today, we are expecting 17-20 vans, from 3 forums, and up to 40 people for the BBQ on Saturday. This will, I think, be the biggest yet. This is the main event - don't forget to bring BBQ food to share including charcoal, salads, rolls, sauces etc.

Numbers for Thursday are not so big so we are looking forward to a select party, but if there is anyone else who can make it on Thursday, you will be very welcome.

The field is prepared, and the weather ordered - it has been amazing today, so hope it lasts.
Safe travels to you all and see you soon
Margaret


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

My sincere thanks to Margaret and Angus for a wonderful bank holiday weekend. A great time in a great part of the world with great company. I thoroughly recommend it to anyone. 

Regards 
Andrew


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks, Andrew, and thanks for your other post. It is odd, we were looking back over some of the other meets we have had and there have been times when most people have come from Facts. C'est la vie :? 
Cairngorm Mountain rescue money still to be counted, but looks as if we have got nearly £500. Nearly as much from one meet as we got from 2 last year. Thanks guys!
Will be starting a new thread for the August minimeet. soon.
Safe travels
Margaret


----------

